# following the soap ball embeds fad



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I don't usually follow fads and fashions much, but when I see someone using a soapmaking technique that I haven't tried yet...I just can't resist. I'm not real happy with the spicy apple & peach because the balls look more like pepperoni than they do the red apples they were supposed to LOL  :?  But here they are:

This is the spicy apple & peach. I was going for nice red balls in a peachy base, but I got this  :roll: 





This one's mistle toe & ivy (I know it's a Christmas scent, but I still love it)





And here they are together


----------



## AmyW (Mar 2, 2011)

While the apples do look amazing like pepperoni, they look like _very nice _pepperoni. I'm in awe, you did great! The green is beautiful!


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh fabulous!!!!!!!!
They turned out terrific.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> While the apples do look amazing like pepperoni, they look like _very nice _pepperoni. I'm in awe, you did great! The green is beautiful!


LOL kind of puts ya in the mood for pizza don't it?


----------



## Relle (Mar 3, 2011)

Love them both. I did a blue background with mauve balls. Found it very labour intensive and marked the mould as to where to place them so they'd be in the right place for cutting.

Relle.


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 3, 2011)

They look great, and that pizza soap looks delicious! ;-)


----------



## dubnica (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW you went all out with those ball embeds!  Great job.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll! I was a little nervous about sharing them because they weren't exactly what I was going for (Mel, LOL   ) but they are the first soaps that I've made in awhile that are out of the ordinary, so I was a bit overdue for a pic post. Thanks for the great complements.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 3, 2011)

They turned out great!


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 3, 2011)

Loving your balls great job!!!!


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 4, 2011)

Funny Lyn!!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL   When you soap with balls you open youself up for all types of comments. LOL  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

So beautiful!  

I'm thinking I'm going to have to give this whole 'ball' thing a go sometime in the future ... until then, I'm loving looking at the finished products people like you are making!  Thanks!


----------



## LushishLux (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are amazing! I love it! Great Job


----------



## dcornett (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!! I saw all the recent pics and wanted to try it too LOL. Now that I have I'm not sure that I'll do it again...but if I do (Dragonkaz) I think I'll go with  smaller balls. That way maybe they'll be cuter and not remind me of meatballs or pepperoni. Making them some way out  color would help too!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 6, 2011)

I love them. As for the Christmas scent, just rename it something springy!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Tabitha, that's exacly what I was thinking. Since the mistletoe & ivy has a sort of pine fragrance in it I was thinking about something like: forest fresh, or fresh pine...I haven't really decided on one though, so any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2011)

Those are beautiful!  I think the green and white is my favorite!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, mine too!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the pizza one! LOL I am joking.... I think they look awesome!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you...I love the soap in your display pic


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, my take on coconut Lime Verbena


----------



## dcornett (Mar 8, 2011)

RikRaks said:
			
		

> Thanks, my take on coconut Lime Verbena



Very nice! I suppose the top is whipped soap?


----------

